# Omega d5xl enlarger



## notEven (Jul 14, 2003)

My very first post!  Been a voyeur for awhile though.  anyway, I'm trying to find out what the current prices are on a used Omega d5xl enlarger.  The listing I saw included a ProLab condenser, base, two nikon lenses (50 and 80mm) and just about everything else to start a darkroom (sans print washer).  Any ideas (ebay turned up nothing). thanks all!


----------

